# pike island flatheads



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

anyone know any good flathead holes along the pike island shoreline from the pier, or anywhere else through yorkville or tiltonsville?


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i have caught some decent flatheads, my pb (44lb) came from the area just down from the pier at pike island dam


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

catfisherman said:


> i have caught some decent flatheads, my pb (44lb) came from the area just down from the pier at pike island dam


thank for the advice, i'll try it out.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I've only caught decent flatheads off the pier when the water is high. Every other nice one came way down shore (1/4mile) from the pier.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive caught flatheads all down the shore below the dam in a bunch of different spots. Ive heard it is good fishing all along there as far as you can drive !!!


----------

